# Hobbies?



## mariahzelada (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has already been made, but either way, here we go.

I also didnt want to comment on something that was how old, cause I don't wanna be that person (although I think i already have on accident, sowwy)

Anyway, what are you guy's hobbies, other than make up and hair?

I'm really big into play video games, PC and xbox. Love them.


----------



## CaseyR (Mar 4, 2014)

For me, lots of music-related stuff, whether it be playing guitar, writing songs or electronic music, planning concerts, or researching it for school.  I also like collecting and building musical instruments and painting them with different designs.  Other than that, I have a bunch of different species of turtles and a very obnoxious love bird named Archimedes that requires a lot of attention lol


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 4, 2014)

What type of games do you like to play? I love playing PS3 and XBOX360. I love to play KZ3 on PS3, and those types of games.  I also like drawing.  Here is a picture of one of my drawings, trying to draw a picture off the net. 




Ps , sorry about the lighting.


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

I do photography as a hobby. Right now its mostly music photography. I'm really hoping to get back into film when I have some money


----------



## davie (Apr 11, 2014)

hmmmm... other than makeup and hair?  that's a tough one...lol!  I do like fashion a lot and I like to do fashion drawing.  I also like reading and watching those house decorating shows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahzelada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if this has already been made, but either way, here we go.

I also didnt want to comment on something that was how old, cause I don't wanna be that person (although I think i already have on accident, sowwy)

Anyway, what are you guy's hobbies, other than make up and hair?

I'm really big into play video games, PC and xbox. Love them.
great topic


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me, lots of music-related stuff, whether it be playing guitar, writing songs or electronic music, planning concerts, or researching it for school.  I also like collecting and building musical instruments and painting them with different designs.  Other than that, I have a bunch of different species of turtles and a very obnoxious love bird named Archimedes that requires a lot of attention lol
multi orientated great stuff. I like to be a jack of all trades so to speak


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

pretty good


----------



## MissMaisie (May 10, 2014)

Nice thread- thanks for starting it. I love writing. I'm working on a novel at the moment but no idea when it will be finished. It's hard to 'get into the zone' in between all the other things I'm trying to do!


----------



## jolive213 (May 11, 2014)

mariahzelada said:


> I'm really big into play video games, PC and xbox. Love them.


I love playing candy crush... playing level 147  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And never pay for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 11, 2014)

I collect and customize Monster High dolls. I also play video games. Right now I'm addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf. That game is a life sucker.


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I collect and customize Monster High dolls. I also play video games. Right now I'm addicted to Animal Crossing New Leaf. That game is a life sucker.


I've heard that about Animal Crossing haha!

I've been into photography and Irish step dancing recently. It's a great work out.


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> I love playing candy crush... playing level 147  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And never pay for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WHOA. Let me know your secrets!


----------



## Esthylove (May 14, 2014)

I'm a big time pc gamer. It keeps my busy when my hubby is at work or working from home. I also love reading, I never knew I did until my hubby said we should get me a kindle, now I read every day! And doing my gel, it takes time but I can't stand having my nails look bad, people always see your hands so I think they should look nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smilless (Feb 7, 2019)

My hobbies are divided into two types - summer and winter. In winter, I like to read, embroider and knit, and in the summer I like to ride a bike, go hiking and fishing.


----------



## Dankore (Feb 10, 2019)

My boyfriend just loves fishing and taught me to love fishing! I love only summer fishing, my boyfriend is fishing all year round. He says that for each season, a different strategy for fishing is needed. I don't understand what a pleasure it's to freeze in the winter, but for this new year I presented him good shoes and a jacket for winter fishing. I found many reviews of equipment for the fisherman on the Internet. He is very pleased with the gift. In summer I like fishing more. We go to the lake, live in a tent, catch fish in the morning, then prepare breakfast on the fire, in the afternoon we swim and sunbathe. In the evening, my boyfriend sings with a guitar, and I cook dinner. It's more romantic than sitting on the ice in winter ...


----------



## sassyinpink (May 29, 2019)

hi i am new here!

i like to go camping, out door stuff mostly. love watching videos and traveling all over the world.


----------



## judithlopez (May 30, 2019)

I have hobbie its a cooking


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 17, 2019)

I love camping a lot! i camp on the great outdoor to relax and chill whenever i had too much work stress. (which is quite common)


----------



## dhara (Jun 18, 2019)

Making memes, Out going,  meeting new people and ofcourse clubbing


----------



## Darren (Jul 8, 2019)

A lot of people say video games these days! Seems to be the way a lot of people pass the time...


----------



## Breton (Sep 30, 2019)

Computer games


----------



## tydler2 (Oct 29, 2019)

I love traveling and opening new things to me!


----------



## BrendaSparks (Oct 30, 2019)

I like to watch anime and participate in cosplay parties. Some people think that anime is a child’s hobby, but it’s not. There are very serious animated films that make you think. Sometimes I am very worried after watching. I have problems viewing old episodes sometimes. The fact is that television channels buy back the rights for some seasons. Then I use the ShowBox service. I'm looking for the right season on torrents to view a couple of episodes in the evening. Anime is the best that came up in Japan)


----------



## rolanddean (Feb 28, 2022)

I love playing online browser games to kill time. Recently I have been playing a lot of drift hunters.


----------



## janellerowie (Mar 7, 2022)

Hhhmmm cycling, reading, and spending time with family and friends. I'm also into photography and I like to document my travels and outdoor adventures.

I'm a big fan of technology, so I enjoy playing around with new gadgets and software. I have been playing around with Klaviyo lately cause I want to get certified and become a klaviyo expert. I have found it to be really an easy tool for email marketing.

Anyone in the same boat as me?


----------



## stream26 (Mar 10, 2022)

Leathercraft. I cannot describe how relaxing it is to work on a project and see it to completion. There are so many little steps to take. I dunno, I love the process of designing and creating. Plus the leather smells awesome. Also, I like to design my own simple daily planners, calendars, graph notebooks.


----------



## rolanddean (Mar 13, 2022)

stream26 said:


> Leathercraft. I cannot describe how relaxing it is to work on a project and see it to completion. There are so many little steps to take. I dunno, I love the process of designing and creating. Plus the leather smells awesome. Also, I like to design my own simple daily planners, calendars, graph notebooks.



I have always wanted to try leathercrafting and I love notebooks. Do you have a blog or website?


----------



## stream26 (Mar 17, 2022)

> I have always wanted to try leathercrafting and I love notebooks. Do you have a blog or website?


Yes. Here's a collection of digital and printable planner templates that you can download for free 
Download 500+ Free Printable Planner Templates


----------



## rolanddean (Apr 22, 2022)

cool thank you!


----------



## massacan (May 20, 2022)

I love travelling, but now I can't visit many countries because of lockdown.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 12, 2022)

Going out and checking or trying new things


----------

